# Nikon L35AF Shutter Button Problem



## iKokomo (Jan 23, 2018)

I just got a very nice condition Nikon L35AF for $1 at an estate sale with the original case.

I put the two batteries in the camera (with no film)and turned it on and the light meter seemed to work. 
Here is the problem. When I clicked the shutter button down, the shutter clicked but the button stays down. It is not stuck up, like most problems are, but the button is stuck down and will not come back up.
Has anyone else had this problem before? 

Thank for your help in advance.


----------



## compur (Jan 23, 2018)

Seen this?
The Shutter Goes Click: Nikon L35AF shutter release and on/off switch repairs


----------

